# how can you put a harness on a pony?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Good for you! 

I didn't know how to put a harness on, either, my first day grooming Standardbreds at a race track. 

There are many videos on youtube that show how to. I suggest watching them. I'd even bring the harness in and use the back of a sofa to get familiar with all those straps (that each have a name!)

Have fun.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Is this pony even broke to harness?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I sure would make sure that the pony is broke to harness first!
I learned to harness hroses as a kid, as we used them in the tobacco fields

I even harness broke and rode one Percheron filly, born to one of the mares, when I was about 13, but I hooked Beauty up to a stone boat, before to a cutter, that I bought
You could also ground drive her first.Since you don't know how to harness that pony even, is there a driving clinic you could take her to, esp before taking her to a show!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

ApuetsoT said:


> Is this pony even broke to harness?


 This.
Even if the pony is broke to harness I would suggest that you find someone to give you some lessons before even thinking about going to a show, especially if that involves taking the pony on the roads to get there.
You should also have a good third party insurance


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I think you'd benefit from driving lessons as well.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Please please PLEASE get help from a knowledgeable driver before harnessing or hitching a horse, or attempting to drive by yourself. A properly fitted and hitched harness works as a system with the cart, just like the components of a car. Just like a car, it can also be very dangerous if one of those components is missing or broken.

You will have a lot of fun and be much safer when you and the horse are both trained and prepared.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

mollybeamon said:


> Hey guys can you help me out here? So I got a harness and buggy and Im going to take my pony/cob to a show. I dont even know how to put a harness on him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You will need to first train your horse to respond to the harness cues. 

Don't ever hook up the buggy until the horse is 100% trained to the harness (which takes months or weeks) or you will get you and the pony into a huge *dangerous wreck*. 

I would not be thinking about hauling this pony to a show until you have him trained first. 

Is there an instructor that you can take lessons with?


----------

